# Moisture meter



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just bought a moisture meter to take readings a couple of times a year throughout my van as my father suffered some damp ingress on a 2yr old van....

Can anyone tell me what % of moisture is acceptable when taking a reading on interior trim etc ??

Thanks 

Gareth


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't know if it is an expensive meter you have or a cheap one like mine. I would say that 0-10% is OK 10-20% some damp (investigation needed) above 20% be worried get it checked out asap.

The cheap meters aren't that accurate but should give you a clue. Make sure you have both probes stabbed in to get a decent reading. 

PS I am no expert and am not in the trade so its just my best guess...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Damp*

I would agree with those figures above.

Russell


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks folks..

Yeah its only a cheap meter...

Reads over ten % pretty much everywhere. Upto 18% in a couple of places but i`m sure there is now real issue !!

Will take it to my dealer and see what their meter reads .


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Gareth

I have just bought a moisture meter from Maplins, I took some reading in areas that could not really be damp like inside wardrobe away from the outside walls etc and I then compared these readings with readings taken around the windows door and high up on the walls at the roof junction (likely damp spots) the readings were very similar at around 10% to 15% so to me that said all was OK.

Martin

AKA Vanroyce (caravan,11 years old and no damp)


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

Do these things leave noticeable holes ?

Just about to purchase one.

andytw


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

andytw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do these things leave noticeable holes ?
> 
> ...


The probes on my cheapy meter do leave marks. One thing you can do to minimise how noticeable the holes are is to make them in unobtrusive places, like under the trim next to windows, behind cushions, in cupboards etc.


----------

